# How many power dice?!?



## Jetdoggy (Dec 3, 2008)

Just wondering what the highest amount of power dice is that anyone has seen in one turn.

^_^


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My 4000pt Tzeentchian 6th Edition Hordes of Chaos.

3 Level 4 Chaos Lords, 5 Level 2 Exalted Champions, and 32 Units with the Mark of Tzeentch, which used to grant 1 Power Dice each turn, or make Characters into casters. One Hero had a Power Familiar.

So there I was with 57 Power Dice, just wondering what to do. Imagine my glee at fighting a Goblin army, and rolling Green Fire (same as the Tzeentchian Spell which makes a unit fight amongst themselves in a turn). I don't think I've seen a


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

I made a 2250 list of solid horrors and heralds that has 26 PD and like 16 or 18 DD.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Last edition warriors of chaos all marked up with Tzeench and every character a wizard I had 26 PD but given that I rarely remember the magic phase ( The curse of an old school gamer who was used to the magic coming at the end) It wasn't the most successful of my armies.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

I could get 51 PW and 20 DD with max heroes and min core at 4000 (Daemons), I don't know how much points I'd have left. But I could most likely get more. I love Daemons 

But I usually run 2000 games with about 25 power dice. That's enough to kick some ass with my list


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Its not a big number compared to some but a m8 of mine got 12 PD in a 1K game... Stupid VCs


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

haha, it's kind of funny thinking about it, just last week in a game, my opponent miscast twice in three turns, and he only had 6 PD, both times on his first roll, making the rest of his dice useless (and sucking his wizard into hell on the second miscast ) - so It just really makes me wonder if you'd ever get to use all 52 PD..... I'm personally happy with my 4 thanks :grin:


----------

